# is 37596 a Lyft short code?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I got a text from 37596 about my e-mail address not verified when I've been driving for Lyft for about close to a month now. Is this a virus?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL....I just got the same text message! I was just coming to check my emails from Lyft....because I know for a FACT they sent me an email thanking me for verifying my email address!

Wow. Chimpanzees work there....that's all I can assume. 

This guy agrees:


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I just got it to. I call B.S. I'm not doing it lol


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Open the driver app, go to dashboard, click on email address, click verify now. This will stop the text messages.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

It's legit and the short link directs to: http://get.lyft.com/verifyemail/


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I got a text from 37596 about my e-mail address not verified when I've been driving for Lyft for about close to a month now. Is this a virus?


I literally can't.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

"37596" is the number I receive Lyft notifications for bonus, power zones, etc.

I can't seem to upload my screenshot at the moment.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I got that same text the other day. At that moment it scared the hell out of me.


----------

